# Slow to change images with huge local storage on Windows



## braver (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm s huge fan of fast local and offline access to all my photos in Lr CC so always try to store all the albums locally.  On the iPad Pro I manually store every album locally, and with the 1 TB storage I've been able to store all 380K photos.  The albums switch at once and photos come up faster than over the internet.

Last year I also got s Microsoft Surface with 1 TB of storage in order to try Lr CC Windows.  That version has a handy checkbox, store all smart previews locally, so I don't have to go mark each album to store locally.  Those I marked manually get a blue checkbox, but with the flag set to store all smart previews, each album now gets a white check mark.

The new problem with Lr CC Windows was always its sluggishness.   First of all, the album list does not appear right away, and the systems seems to sync, sometimes for a long period of time, before that happens.  Then albums appear, their thumbnail covers, and in the main area the rotating circle is finally replaced by an image.   Sometimes it takes several minutes.  The total number of images might not catch up with what I uploaded from Lr Classic until I leave it syncing overnight.

Have folks noted the same performance problems with Lr CC Windows?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2019)

That does sound frustrating. What kind of drive is in that machine?


----------

